# Stocknig a 55g or 75g



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i have tiretrack eel so im planning 2 move it from a 30g to a 55 or 75g. it will be in there with 2 clown loaches but i'd like 2 possibly get a few more fish and i was wondering what would be some good tankmates. i dont really want any cichlids but if an oscar could fit in that tank and not eat or harm anything that would be AWESOME! i love oscars. and suggestions would help alot. thank you


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

I wouldn't trust an oscar not to be aggressive towards the eel or the loaches. But the eel will probably hide most of the time. I just don't know if I'd trust an oscar with the loaches. 

Well you should avoid small fish....like small tetras because the eel could have them as snacks....but bigger tetras would work. You said no cichlids, so what about a big school of a big bodied tetra or rainbows?

Clown loaches will eventually outgrow the tank so do you plan to upgrade again in the future?

I know you said no cichlids, but what about a Firemouth? They stay smaller than oscars and may be less aggressive....I'm not sure though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

An oscar would fit in a 75g but I'm not sure if you could have anything else in there with it. Also the clown loaches need a 90g or more with at least 3 of them but moving them from a 30g to 55g or a 75g (75g is better) will be a big improvment till you can rehome them to a 90g or sell them to someone who has a 90g.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i'll probably sell them in the future. theyre pretty small so there fine in the 30g right now but i was planning 2 move them in the future. i LOVE fire mouths to. theres cool cichlids. i have a red australian rainbow and ive bin wanting 2 get her a mate or a couple friends so i guess a school of rainbows would work but would rainbows get along with firemouths or will i need 2 make a choice?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

> but would rainbows get along with firemouths or will i need 2 make a choice?


I'm not sure on that one. Maybe someone who has kept firemouths can answer that question. I'm not sure how aggressive they are.

I vote for the rainbows though. They are such pretty fish! I'd get a big school of them...especially if you get a 75g. You would have room for 6-8.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ok. now that i think about it 1-2 not supper aggressive cichlids would work... with cichlids i automaticly think species tank 4 some reason. i'd love a couple south Americans. They seem smarter 2 me and i'd love a smart fish that i could have some sort of interaction with... kinda y i bought my tiretrack. i'll see if theres any SA’s i could keep with rainbows and the clowns


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

You could get angels if you deicide not to get firemouths, but you'd have to get 4 to give two of the angels a chance to pair up.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

hmm.. would they all fit in a 75g? o yea...FYI im not going 2 gt a light fr the tank because its not going 2 have any live plant.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Well you need at least a stock light that comes with aquarium hoods because you need to replicate a natural day of sunlight. Yes they would fit if you didn't get the firemouth.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ok. yea. i plan on getting a small light but nothing that could really support plant life


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

A stock single NO fluorescent fixture would work.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

huh......?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

> i plan on getting a small light but nothing that could really support plant life


You could get a light fixture that holds one normal output (regular) fluorescent bulb. It would give your fish the light they need but wouldn't be best for plants. Since you don't want plants, a single bulb fixture would work. Keep in mind 55g and 75g tanks are 48 inches long, so I'd get a 48 inch fixture...not just a "small light".

The stock lighting that comes on 55g tanks is a single bulb fixture.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

Its the same thing as a stock light that comes with aquarium hoods, thats just the super technical name. lol


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

o. i have 1 of those 4 my planted tank and there actually growing like crazy. my amazon swords were practically dead and after i put the new light in there growin like crazy


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

go with tin foil barbs with the oscar and get rid of the loaches now, Clown loaches grow much much slower the your oscar will, and he will make a meal out of them too! ixna on the rainbows too. there are timid fish and need to be with docile community fish, like live bearers or even Rams. If your h*ll bent on an oscar grab 3 tins, they all will eventually outgrow the tank in a cpl yrs but they make good tank mates. JDs work well with oscars from past experience, but 75g is too small for both of them. Even parrots would work. a few parrots are very expensive though, $35/ec where i live. No matter what fish u decide on, they will get the scare of a lifetime the first time you put feeders in there for the oscar..:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

He doesn't have an oscar, I just said that he could put one in a 75g


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> He doesn't have an oscar, I just said that he could put one in a 75g


he mentioned an oscar in his original post, so I was referring to his thoughts on an Oscar. :chair: :chair: :chair:


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

im not going with the oscar. i saw blood parrots for like $10 and JDs for $2.99 at petsmart 2day but i heard somewhere bloods were died. i also saw severums or something like that and those were NICE. im not sure if JDs or parrots get really big. im not gonna move my clowns anyways. there way 2 small n if i left them with the tiretrack he would grow way faster then them and probalby eat them. i really like the severums tho.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

blcknwitecuban said:


> im not going with the oscar. i saw blood parrots for like $10 and JDs for $2.99 at petsmart 2day but i heard somewhere bloods were died. i also saw severums or something like that and those were NICE. im not sure if JDs or parrots get really big. im not gonna move my clowns anyways. there way 2 small n if i left them with the tiretrack he would grow way faster then them and probalby eat them. i really like the severums tho.


good deal on the parrots. JDs get very big, and they take a lot of big dumps, so filtration is a consideration with cichlids.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ooo. it seems that im stuck between severums or parrots. those 2 r very appealing 2 me but i sont know much about either or them and am i correct on the severum speeling?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

The minimum size tank for a single parrot with no other fish is a 55g.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ooo... if i got was i was think about getting a pair so nvm them i guess.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

But if you got a 75g you MAY be able to squeeze two in there as long as they were the only two fish in the tank and you kept on your gravel cleanings.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

immpossible... then what would i do with my clowns and tiretrack? well my tiretrack would just eat them and everything else. lol. not good!


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

parrots get 6-8" so you can house a few in a 75g


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ooo. at most i would like 2... r blood parrots died? if not i think i'd get 1 blood and 1 regular if i cant get severums


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

blcknwitecuban said:


> immpossible... then what would i do with my clowns and tiretrack? well my tiretrack would just eat them and everything else. lol. not good!


Thats why I said if they were the only fish in the tank, meaning that you put your current fish in a different tank.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

well i only have the 30g so i think that wouldnt workout. the only _real reason im getting the tank is 4 the tiretrack and eventually the clowns. RANDOM:: i saw the clowns at petsmart...not only were they over priced but the all were just sitting there and most were probably dead unlike were i got mine.(Pet Supplies +). small selection of fish but still nice_


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

You could get a 55g and move your 30g fish into it then get a 75g and get A oscar OR a few parrotfish.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

kinda on a budget. i saw a tank at petsmart(seemed 2 b a 75 or something but i have no clue) and it was $119! i was like DAMNIT i only have liek $75 now. id still need 2 get a new filter(pronbably 2), mayb a new heater, substrate, new tan decor as i cant have plants with such large fish, the fish im going 2 eventually add, and probably alot more. my mom probably couldnt help at all seeing that were moving 2 a place that charges more rent. im not even completely sure that im getting the tank in the nea future like im hoping. i just hope 2 god my mom will let me have a party 4 my birthday(january) so i can get sum $$$ 2 pay 4 it... hopefully christmas will b good 2(only if i was jewish then i could have a barmitzah).lol. jk


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

Well thats not bad, although.. I get my 55g and it came with the hood and light, a marineland penquin bio wheel 350, and a marineland 200 watt heater for only..... $180! lol


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

BWC, heres the deal. Once you get over 55g, everything starts to get pricey. Dont extend yourself for the fishes needs (that you dont have). Stay within your budget and keep fish you can afford to keep. Santa only comes once a yr  but in all seriousness, a 75g tank may not cost much, but everything you need to run it is. 55g is a little more forgiving, We call it the Walmart special. Its about the biggest tank that wont cost a lot to run it effectively. I'd rather have a nice 55g then a patched together 75g. I'll tell you what, if shipping a 65g is cheaper then $50, I'll give it to ya for free. but I doubt it. I have a few extra tanks that I have no room for. Find out how much it would cost for shipping from Hamilton, Ontario. Canada, and you may get a good deal. If so it's yours.

Cheers.

Zig.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

It would probably cost like over $100 to ship a tank and it would probably get cracked or something during shipping.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> It would probably cost like over $100 to ship a tank and it would probably get cracked or something during shipping.


why speculate when he can call and find out for sure


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i live in chicago... i think onterio is like right above Wisconsin. i dont know canadian geography well but thats y god created google. im will wishing they'd open the very fish walmart in chicago soon... ok. i think its about around 500 miles away... how much does a 65g wiegh??


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

and wuts the addy?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

It probably weights like 100lb or more as my 55g was really heavy when empty. lol


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i was supprised at how much an empty 30g was. i was actually having a little trouble lifting it by myself


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i put some fake add. it was like 817 contnental parkway or something. heres the resulf of prices. im kind of confused but i sent u a PM with my addy. http://fedex.com/ratefinder/standalone?method=getQuickQuote

im gonna try a dihherent shipping company


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i think thats the only one. i dont think USPS ships internationally


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

blcknwitecuban said:


> i was supprised at how much an empty 30g was. i was actually having a little trouble lifting it by myself


 I had to carry my 90g by myself out of my car, down 2 sets of stairs and up on my stand. What a PITA!!!!


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

wow. that must have sucked


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

girth vader said:


> Find out how much it would cost for shipping from Hamilton, Ontario. Canada, and you may get a good deal. If so it's yours.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Zig.


Hey another Ontarian  Should have guessed from the Jays avatar :lol:


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Zoe said:


> Hey another Ontarian  Should have guessed from the Jays avatar :lol:


where you from?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

Go White Sox


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

girth vader said:


> where you from?


Ottawa. Um, go Sens! lol


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Zoe said:


> Ottawa. Um, go Sens! lol


ummm not so much


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

Sens? theres a sale at petsmart... 1.00 per gallon on a tank. but the biggest tank i could get is a 55g cause thats the size limit. is that a good deal? they have sone real good sales on assorted SW damsels 2 but im a FW guy . i think im gonna get a 5g and divide 4 my bettas and a dwarf african frog 2


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

girth vader said:


> I had to carry my 90g by myself out of my car, down 2 sets of stairs and up on my stand. What a PITA!!!!


What are you, some kind of body builder where you only have muscle and no fat? lol As there is no way I could have lifted my 55g alone.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

blcknwitecuban said:


> Sens? theres a sale at petsmart... 1.00 per gallon on a tank. but the biggest tank i could get is a 55g cause thats the size limit. is that a good deal? they have sone real good sales on assorted SW damsels 2 but im a FW guy . i think im gonna get a 5g and divide 4 my bettas and a dwarf african frog 2


Ottawa Senators - hockey team


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ooooooooo.


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

I havnt read the hole post yet but this is a load of BS clown loaches only reach around 6 inches in tanks( we have got 4 four year old ones,and they need atleast a 25 gallon tank ,then add around 8 gallons for every other fish).They only grow large in the wild,honestly has any1 ever seen a 12 inch clown loach?ive only seen a 8 incher and that was in a roughly a 200 gallon tank..



Durbkat said:


> An oscar would fit in a 75g but I'm not sure if you could have anything else in there with it. Also the clown loaches need a 90g or more with at least 3 of them but moving them from a 30g to 55g or a 75g (75g is better) will be a big improvment till you can rehome them to a 90g or sell them to someone who has a 90g.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

cheesy feet said:


> I havnt read the hole post yet but this is a load of BS clown loaches only reach around 6 inches in tanks( we have got 4 four year old ones,and they need atleast a 25 gallon tank , then add aorund 8 gallons for every other fish).They only grow large in the wild,honestly has any ever seen a 12 inch clown loach?ive only seen a 8 incher and that was in a roughly a 200 gallon tank..


I think you're going to get a ton of posts disagreeing with you here........


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

*golden severums and parrot cichlids*

If it were me i would go for severums and parrots(i have 3 parrot fishes and a breeding pair of golden severums).The parrot fish are dyde if there colours are bright yellow,pink,blue,purple,green.If they are orange-yellow or slightl y pinky chances are they arnt dyde,u should have atleast 30 gallons for each parrot or severum then add 15 gallons for each fish. 



blcknwitecuban said:


> im not going with the oscar. i saw blood parrots for like $10 and JDs for $2.99 at petsmart 2day but i heard somewhere bloods were died. i also saw severums or something like that and those were NICE. im not sure if JDs or parrots get really big. im not gonna move my clowns anyways. there way 2 small n if i left them with the tiretrack he would grow way faster then them and probalby eat them. i really like the severums tho.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ok. thanx. i think i'll just get3 severums and the clowns and tiretrack eel. im not sure what i'll do with the clowns but when the time goes i'll b prepared 2 give the up even though thats probably wont b soon as there only 2 and 2.5 inches now.


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

*yeh well lol*

This is personal experience,i really dont care if loads of people come lashing at me saying clown loaches need at least a 75 gallon tank or what ever because i KNOW im right  (btw what i said is a minimun for an average size clown loach round 7 inches).People shouldn't give people advice when they have just herd it of a random care sheet of the web.. and then pass it on..


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

cheesy feet said:


> This is personal experience,i really dont care if loads of people come lashing at me saying clown loaches need at least a 75 gallon tank or what ever because i KNOW im right  (btw what i said is a minimun for an average size clown loach round 7 inches).People shouldn't give people advice when they have just herd it of a random care sheet of the web.. and then pass it on..


Boy, you're hostile for a 12 year old.


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

blcknwitecuban said:


> ok. thanx. i think i'll just get3 severums and the clowns and tiretrack eel. im not sure what i'll do with the clowns but when the time goes i'll b prepared 2 give the up even though thats probably wont b soon as there only 2 and 2.5 inches now.


Good choice that should give your severums plenty of room to grow,i keep my breeding severums in a 45 gallon tank.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ok. how big do severums get?


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

*bah*



msdolittle said:


> Boy, you're hostile for a 12 year old.


heheheheheheheheh...does it matter how old i am.o well lol i must be insane keeping 8 fish tanks,4 snakes and 1 lizard at the age of 12 :lol:


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

r they very aggressive with there fry?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

cheesy feet said:


> heheheheheheheheh...does it matter how old i am.o well lol i must be insane keeping 8 fish tanks,4 snakes and 1 lizard at the age of 12 :lol:


No, not insane if you are taking care of them. Only insane if you neglect them..... I have random tanks and enclosures of critters all over my house too (but I'm 31 and I can have whatever I want!).


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

blcknwitecuban said:


> ok. how big do severums get?


They get a max ,and this is an extreme of 12 inches,i spotted a 11 incher at a pet shop but i couldnt buy it and it was so cheap at £20.00!But really they grow round 6-9 inches.They absolutely kill everything with there eggs(i dont know about fry because my water is to hard for them to actually hatch,or they are infertile)I had scratches and nips from mine when cleaning out the tank,even worse then the claws of my CWD's scratching me :S


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

msdolittle said:


> No, not insane if you are taking care of them. Only insane if you neglect them..... I have random tanks and enclosures of critters all over my house too (but I'm 31 and I can have whatever I want!).


lol lucky you im stuck in school..dam school..might as well call it prison


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ooo. ok.thanx i hope they dont kill my clumsy clowns .


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

cheesy feet said:


> lol lucky you im stuck in school..dam school..might as well call it prison



Now now! Honestly, I hated school too.........but its a very short time!! Make the most of it, enjoy having parents pay for you, and have fun. Sometimes I wish I were 16 again and living at home...... But hey, its all relative. Time flies.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

And another thing, you better finish school with good grades so you can get into a good college to make lots of money to support your habit!!


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

Anyways im bored here are some random pics ,ther quite old except the snakes ones.Ah can any1 guide me how to use photo buchet im trying to upload them but it says the dreded INVALID FILE:chair:


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

:lol:


msdolittle said:


> And another thing, you better finish school with good grades so you can get into a good college to make lots of money to support your habit!!


lol..i think im gona give up on owgibra or woteva it is though:lol: it might be useful for talking to my pets to though


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

blcknwitecuban said:


> ooo. ok.thanx i hope they dont kill my clumsy clowns .


If they are breeding they will.But if they arnt ,and they are small they should be ok


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

cheesy feet said:


> Anyways im bored here are some random pics ,ther quite old except the snakes ones.Ah can any1 guide me how to use photo buchet im trying to upload them but it says the dreded INVALID FILE:chair:


You are having trouble loading them TO photobucket? Hm......thats weird, they accept almost all types of files I think.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

cheesy feet said:


> :lol:
> 
> lol..i think im gona give up on owgibra or woteva it is though:lol: it might be useful for talking to my pets to though


Nice, it took me a minute to figure out what the heck you're talking about. 

I'm not very good at any math.....I was always great at science and english but you have to have math for nearly everything anymore.......so hone those algebra skills!!! Don't wait till you're older, if you don't use it you lose it!!


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

msdolittle said:


> Nice, it took me a minute to figure out what the heck you're talking about.
> 
> I'm not very good at any math.....I was always great at science and english but you have to have math for nearly everything anymore.......so hone those algebra skills!!! Don't wait till you're older, if you don't use it you lose /quote/
> 
> Maths english science is all useful but really you dont need algerbra,lol give me 1 reason why you do!(now i remember how to spell it lol.Also i've tried alll the IMG URL etc and i tried the last 1 http and it says its two large,so i trie dit with 1 image and it says it's to large!


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

I just notice you have a chilean rose harid turantula,so do i! I usto handle it but i really dont like the feeling...and is the big a$$ snail(lol)a land african snail?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

You'll need algebra for every math class following it, just as a part of a basic liberal arts curriculum. The concepts of algebra are useful for other subjects, like some sciences and computer sciences, as well as carpentry and architecture. Many careers will require a further education in math which always includes algebra so you may not want to chuck it yet.
Although, if you can't spell it, maybe it's not for you.

Have you tried tinypic.com to upload your pictures?


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

Zoe said:


> You'll need algebra for every math class following it, just as a part of a basic liberal arts curriculum. The concepts of algebra are useful for other subjects, like some sciences and computer sciences, as well as carpentry and architecture. Many careers will require a further education in math which always includes algebra so you may not want to chuck it yet.
> Although, if you can't spell it, maybe it's not for you.Its 4 am do you expect me to be able to spell!
> 
> Have you tried tinypic.com to upload your pictures?


zoe,you have succeeded in confusing me with all the above.....hmmmmmmill give that webby a try:lol:


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, algebra is definitely applicable in real life. You won't go around daily doing actual algebra, but the concepts and way of thinking that algebra teaches is very useful. Plus, if you plan on studying anything involving math, science or computers, you'll need your basic algebra classes.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

my mom says she never really had 2 use algebra and shes a secratary/ receptionist/owners assistant 4 a comany that works with stocks... y on earth would u ever need 2 know wat _a_=_ when _b_=2.


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

Zoe said:


> Well, algebra is definitely applicable in real life. You won't go around daily doing actual algebra, but the concepts and way of thinking that algebra teaches is very useful. Plus, if you plan on studying anything involving math, science or computers, you'll need your basic algebra classes.


I know,but y have letters which represent numbers (visa versa,i havnt laernt much in algerbra yet)when you can just use them normally...
Well IMO the person who created algerbra shouldnt of exsisted because it's just another thing to make your brain ache at school:chair:


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Cheesy, I don't handle her very much...................I HAVE, but not often. She's a spider, she isn't warm and cuddly and they prefer not to be held. She's like fish basically.............pretty to look at and fun to learn about, but not for holding. I love her though, she's almost 14 years old!!!

I have a cana snail, its about the size of a tennis ball. And rather friendly too!

Zoe is right about the algebra......its basically a pavement to more math that you will need. If you plan to do anything and I mean ANYTHING medical, you have to have algebra so you can go on to other maths........Hell, actually any degree almost requires algebra, because you have to have algebra to take every other math. So, you may not DIRECTLY use it............except you do use it in medical fields.........trying to figure out dosages of meds/anesthesias/fluids, etc. Yes, there are machines for some of it, but you have to know how to figure it out too.........


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

cheesy feet said:


> I know,but y have letters which represent numbers (visa versa,i havnt laernt much in algerbra yet)when you can just use them normally...
> Well IMO the person who created algerbra shouldnt of exsisted because it's just another thing to make your brain ache at school:chair:



The "letter" is the variable..........its the "thing" that changes that you have to figure out.


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

I have just noticed that zoe has a reptile :lol: does every1 who keeps fish havce a reptile lol


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Your mom may not realize it, but the concepts she learned in algebra class have helped her further her education in college/unversity (if she went). It also increases/developed your ability to think.
Mind you, I've worked as a secretary/receptionist and there wasn't much mental challenge involved; if you plan on working basic administration then, no, algebra isn't terribly important. But if you have aspirations to do anything in engineering, computer science, architecture, finance, medical etc etc, then it's best not to disregard algebra just because you find it difficult when you're 12 years old  If you're really having difficulty, you should definitely talk to your teacher/ councillor about it; even basic math in high school is much harder than the algebra you're studying right now.

Edit: I don't know if lots of fish people have reptiles. maybe lots of herp people have fish ?  i had snakes and lizards long before I had fish. But now I don't really have time to breed a dozen pythons, chameleons, geckos... not the fish don't take anytime but with snakes i always want more, more, more! I can *sort of* limit myself when it comes to fish


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Hm........if they don't, they should!! Reptiles were my first love..... I started with snakes at age 2. Yep, I caught my first snake when I was 2 and freaked my mom out.....the love continued. I never bite off more than I can chew though, I try to keep my house looking "normal" and not full of glass and critters. Two lizzies are enough for me right now (the frogs are not reptiles  ). I am a sucker for huge snakes though!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Zoe said:


> Your mom may not realize it, but the concepts she learned in algebra class have helped her further her education in college/unversity (if she went). It also increases/developed your ability to think.
> Mind you, I've worked as a secretary/receptionist and there wasn't much mental challenge involved; if you plan on working basic administration then, no, algebra isn't terribly important. But if you have aspirations to do anything in engineering, computer science, architecture, finance, etc etc, then it's best not to disregard algebra just because you find it difficult when you're 12 years old  If you're really having difficulty, you should definitely talk to your teacher/ councillor about it; even basic math in high school is much harder than the algebra you're studying right now.


Word!!!

Get a tutor. Seriously.....if you are having problems, don't wait till your brain is older, get help now. If you want to go anywhere in life, you need the math.


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

well its not uploading with this but here are the links if you wanna see some of my snakes, lizard and fish

http://i7.tinypic.com/256hagk.jpg

http://i8.tinypic.com/256hikn.jpg

http://i8.tinypic.com/256hjcp.jpg

http://i8.tinypic.com/256qkr7.jpg

http://i8.tinypic.com/256qnuq.jpg

http://i8.tinypic.com/256qwki.jpg


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

msdolittle said:


> Word!!!
> 
> Get a tutor. Seriously.....if you are having problems, don't wait till your brain is older, get help now. If you want to go anywhere in life, you need the math.


I never said i was having problems im just saying it's,well ..boring and just crap..


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Cheesy, it says page cannot be displayed.........


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Not everything in life is going to enthrall and entertain you. Sometimes you just need to sit back, deal with the work, get it done. Sometimes it's the only way to succede. If everyone refused to do anything was boring, nothing would ever get done (imagine how dirty your house would be, for example)


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Ah, its only the first one.......the others worked. You're a goof, aren't you?!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Zoe said:


> Not everything in life is going to enthrall and entertain you. Sometimes you just need to sit back, deal with the work, get it done. Sometimes it's the only way to succede. If everyone refused to do anything was boring, nothing would ever get done (imagine how dirty your house would be, for example)


Another good point! I hate laundry.....but I have to do it!!


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

msdolittle said:


> Another good point! I hate laundry.....but I have to do it!!


hahaha,im lucky my dad does it..btw the first 1 loads up on my comp maybe you fgot disconected.also ive addad about 4 more so veiw them again and you will se new ones


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

You're a cute kid cheesy.


----------

